# Tint shop in cali bay area?



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Hi guys, I am new to my car and to this board. I am looking to get my windows tinted but don't know any really good /not too expensive shops. Any recommendations? South bay area (mountainview, san jose, morgan hill) preferred. Thanks,

Nahum


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Well, at the risk of sounding schitzophrenic... A search of the 3er forum recommended Mountain glass in Livermore. Which is a little out of the way. I think I am going to take it to South Valley Auto glass in San jose. They did my Impala and did a good job. Even redid the back window under warranty two years later for a very small crease in the tint (would have to be anal to care). I am just worried about their bmw experience. So if anyone has a recommendation I would still like to hear it. Thanks


----------



## tyler (Sep 17, 2003)

I drove 30 miles to get my bimmer tinted at Rocky Mountain in Livermore. got the recommendations for guys in these forum. Absolutely first rate work. I highly recommend it. When I brought my car in he was tinting a 5'er, SL500 and a 330 ci. 

The film you put in is only as good as the way it is installed. A good film can look bad when installed by someone without experience.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. I will probably give them a call. They are about 70 miles from me but sounds like it is worth the drive (livermore is a nice town to waste a day in anyway).


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

norcal 528i said:


> Thanks for the reply. I will probably give them a call. They are about 70 miles from me but sounds like it is worth the drive (livermore is a nice town to waste a day in anyway).


You can bop on down to Tesla and visit Wente Bros. or Concannon.

I'll echo the recommendation for Rocky Mountain WindowTint. The owner, Matt, did my car last March on the recommendation of others and he does outstanding work. FWIW, there's a Budget rental car place within walking distance of the shop.


----------



## tyler (Sep 17, 2003)

Cliff- After seeing the pics of your car and the tint, I was sold. I went with 50% front and 35% back. I have a 330ci Mystic blue with sand interior and the tint just enhanced the look. Mattt did the work and he was very professional and explained everything including how he deals with the dot matrix.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Cliff, Tyler. You talked me into it. The drive is a small price to pay for the potential-hassle avoidance. :brent:


----------



## liquidgroove (Oct 20, 2003)

I had my E39 done at Auto sound in mountain view for about $250 front and rear. The guy took apart all the door panels to tint the glass. There were some bubbles after the tint, but they promised me those bubbles will dry up in couple weeks.

After a week or so, all the bubbles were gone and I have no complain about it.


----------

